# Annas Heavenly Maltese



## karmakarma (Mar 13, 2007)

I am still looking for a Maltese







Has anyone bought a maltese from Anna Heavenly Maltese if so what was your experience with this breeder?
Karmadarling


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm not fond of those who advertise a stud for breeding. I also don't understand her pedigrees very well.

Lots of pets mixed in with a few ch's. It appears she only had two dogs she breeds, male and female.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I could not read the pedigree either. I would want to do some extensive checking before I bought a puppy from here or anywhere for that matter. Breeders should have references as should puppy buyers.. GMO


----------



## JTAZ (Jul 5, 2006)

When I was looking for a Maltese puppy, Anna was one of the breeders I visited and interviewed. She was incredibly helpful to me and my fiance in better understanding the breed. Ultimately, she referred us to another breeder (chinadollmaltese). Her puppies are high quality and the pictures on her site don't do her dogs justice. CuteCosyNToy is incorrect in that she only breeds two dogs. When I visited she had about six although she doesn't breed all of them at the same time.

She was willing to sell to us but we couldn't justify the price tag ($3000). Based on her referral, we bought our first maltese (Charlie) from chinadollmaltese for about ($2000). ChinaDollMaltese is an excellent breeder as well. (you can google them) 

If you are looking for a Maltese from someone who's life is devoted to her Maltese then give Anna a call and set up a visit.

Regards,

Jason

picture of my charlie

Charlie Maltese!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> When I was looking for a Maltese puppy, Anna was one of the breeders I visited and interviewed. She was incredibly helpful to me and my fiance in better understanding the breed. Ultimately, she referred us to another breeder (chinadollmaltese). Her puppies are high quality and the pictures on her site don't do her dogs justice. CuteCosyNToy is incorrect in that she only breeds two dogs. When I visited she had about six although she doesn't breed all of them at the same time.
> 
> She was willing to sell to us but we couldn't justify the price tag ($3000). Based on her referral, we bought our first maltese (Charlie) from chinadollmaltese for about ($2000). ChinaDollMaltese is an excellent breeder as well. (you can google them)
> 
> ...


Honestly? I have a problem with any breeder who charges high end show breeder prices when they don't show their dogs, regardless of how 'devoted' they are. I do remember reading the suggestions and info on Anna's site when i got my first maltese and was clueless, and I remember it being very helpful.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=499991
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel the same way


----------

